# Rear Wheel Weights or Ballast Weight



## kiotikid

May need to add weight to back of Kioti 25 to assist with FEL. Would like to hear from others on how they resolved this matter? 

At this time I probably will not have the tires loaded. Any & all opinions will be welcomed. Thank you very much!

Memorial Day, originally called Decoration Day, is a day of remembrance for those who have died in our nation' service.


----------



## Live Oak

I think you will find after reviewing the FEL manual and or operator's manual that ballast requirements called for will be a combination of rear ballast, filling tires, and or wheel weights. Typically it is not unusual for the manual to call for filled tires and tire weights or a rear ballast as my 4410 FEL manual does. You can get by with less provided you don't push your luck with too much weight but to properly ballast the machine; follow the instructions in the manual. Each tractor is a little different.


----------

